# Is a rear main seal leak a big deal



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a slow rear main seal leak on my 69 GTO. Leaks into the clutch area and I am assuming the clutch gets oil on it. Sometime I can smell it burning. How big a deal is a rear main seal leak? Do I really need to go through the trouble of fixing it or does it not cause any harm?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If it gets on the clutch, it will/could cause slippage, hot spots on the fly wheel, clutch chatter, etc........as far as hurting the engine, it isn't so bad as long as you keep the oil filled. I would plan on fixing it. The bottom of your car will look a lot nicer. Eric :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. I had a rear main leak on my '67 for years because I was too LAZY to fix it. I have an automatic, though, so no issues except a messy undercarriage and smoke from oil burning on the exhaust (embarrassing). I finally pulled the engine and resealed the whole thing, and while at it, detailed the engine bay and repainted the engine. The car looks, smells, and drives much nicer now....and I can drive it all day and park it in a friend's driveway, and not leave a drop. First time in years. It's a lot of work, but, like most difficult things, well worth the effort.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the rear main is leaking it should leak to the back side of the flywheel and get flung off from there. Unless it's just dumping out, I wouldn't expect it to cause a slippage problem. Short of a resealing of the whole engine you could try some LUCAS, I've seen some of their products almost perform miracles.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------

